# Southbend lathe oil



## blockmanjohn (Dec 26, 2019)

Hi, 

Is it possible to substitute non detergent motor oil of the proper weight for the oils that come with the kits from eBay? I was thinking of 10W non detergent for the type "B" oil.

Thanks, John.


----------



## Technical Ted (Dec 27, 2019)

Here's a video that might help some:  

Ted


----------



## blockmanjohn (Dec 27, 2019)

Thanks Ted, great information, John.


----------



## Technical Ted (Dec 27, 2019)

Also, here's a South Bend instructional booklet that might be of interest.

http://www.wswells.com/data/howto/H-2.pdf

Ted


----------



## Technical Ted (Dec 27, 2019)

Personally, I use the correct spindle oil, because I want to protect the spindle bearings and spindle. A gallon lasts forever and can be found on-line at a reasonable price, especially if you can find it on sale. It's not that much more expensive on engine oils, but you are doing your best to keep from having spindle bearing problems. And who wants to risk those!!! 

https://lubricants.mobil.com/en/industrial/lubricants/products/mobil-velocite-oil-no-10

I use a ISO 68 hydraulic oil for most of my  other oiling (except for the spindle and ways). I use Mobil Vactra #2 for the ways.

These oils work well on my 15" and 13" South Bend lathes. 

Ted


----------



## ajholmz (Aug 4, 2020)

Hi 
Anyone got any information whether zinc fortified hydraulic oil is bad for bronze spindle bushings- looking at buying a SB 9 inch copy and present owner has been using ISO 64 hydraulic oil.


----------



## Technical Ted (Aug 4, 2020)

I can't answer your question about the zinc, but hydraulic oil is not the suggested oil for SB spindles. I use Mobil #10 spindle oil which is a recommended oil.

Ted


----------



## SmithDoor (Aug 4, 2020)

I use Mobil #10 spindle
But there is data on 10W non detergent which is power steering oil which can be found at the local grocery store.

I also #4 way lub for ways and slides. If do not have way low just 60W non detergent will to oil the ways more if you not using way lub.

Dave



blockmanjohn said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it possible to substitute non detergent motor oil of the proper weight for the oils that come with the kits from eBay? I was thinking of 10W non detergent for the type "B" oil.
> 
> Thanks, John.


----------



## ajholmz (Aug 5, 2020)

Thanks for responses. 
I've been told by the oil's manufacturer that there is no sulphur in the ISO hydraulic so that is ok for bronze but they advised that zinc attacks silver bearings - can anyone advise if SB or Hercus spindle bearings are full bronze or silvered? Any silvered bearings or bushes on the machines? 
The unit I'm looking is quite clean but definitely don't want to risk spindle problems. 
KR 
Tony


----------



## Badhippie (Aug 5, 2020)

Hello
Zinc will attack silver brgs it will not harm bronze. We used to use main bearings on turbo locomotive engines EMD and it was found out yrs ago the zinc in oil would destroy any bearing that had silver content. If I recall the zinc and silver have a chemical reaction when combined. I think it produces a high level of oxidation. If I can recall from my old ass memory banks
Thanks 
Tom


----------



## ajholmz (Aug 6, 2020)

Ta Tom 
So the $64k question is - are there any silver bearings in these SB and SB copy lathes 
Tony


----------



## Badhippie (Aug 6, 2020)

Tony 
Not that I am aware of the bearings and bushings that have silver in them used to be approx 3 to 4 times more in price so very doubtful they would have used them. But I have only rebuilt Monarch and Leblond and Grizzy lathes. And they never used any  I use ISO 68 in all 3 of our lathes and have had no problems


----------



## radial1951 (Aug 6, 2020)

As far as I know, the 9" South Bend (I have one, bought new by my father in 1947) and the plain bearing Hercus (I had one) run the spindle directly in the cast iron of the headstock casting. There is no bronze or silvered bearings in those lathes. In fact I have never heard of silvered bearings being used for lathe spindles. Of course they are-were often used in automotive crankshaft bearings pressure fed with oil. I also have a SB Heavy 10 (also 1947 model) with the adjustable bronze sleeve bearings. I have been running this lathe since 1975 with Mobil DTE Light in the spindle bearings. It has done a huge amount of work and the bearing clearances are as they were when I adjusted them 45 years ago. With even slightly heavier oil I found the bearings tend to run quite warm at top speed. The SB 9" spec is for SAE 10 straight mineral oil only.
Regards, Ross G.


----------



## Dusty3v0 (Aug 6, 2020)

ended up with a double post... ignore this one


----------



## Dusty3v0 (Aug 6, 2020)

I have been running 30 W non detergent in both of my plain bearing lathes.   Is there a spindle oil specifically for plain bearings ?

My Atlas 10" is supposed to use non detergent 20W so I recently picked up 2 gallons from Rural King.  Also have Vectra for the ways.


----------



## SmithDoor (Aug 7, 2020)

South Bend Lathes uses soil wick and needs 10w oil.
I use Mobil #10 spindle
But there is data on 10W non detergent which is power steering oil works 
Other lathes use oil drip or oil bath chain.

Dave


Dusty3v0 said:


> I have been running 30 W non detergent in both of my plain bearing lathes.   Is there a spindle oil specifically for plain bearings ?
> 
> My Atlas 10" is supposed to use non detergent 20W so I recently picked up 2 gallons from Rural King.  Also have Vectra for the ways.


----------

